# Will Bosch 1 3/8" OD bushing clear collet?



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

I noticed that Bosch bushings are bigger than PC sized.

Will the 1 3/8" OD 1 19/64" ID bushing clear the Bosch 1617 collet? 

I've never been happy with the slop in my 890 series plunge base compared to the 690 that preceded it before a move, and a bushing bigger than a collet would give more reach to small bits without making templates big enough to surround a sub-base.,


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Drew, the first question is this: what is the length of the guide bushing collars you are using? The best sets to work with are like the brass set of PC style bushings from Woodcraft where the collars are all .240" so they can be used with 1/4" template material. Lee Valley sells a similar set for less as a rule.

Another option is to get the Trend Unibase and their GB-3 set of heavy duty plastic busings. The way these mount gives you about 1/4" extra depth before the collet bottoms out. Milescraft sells a set with a replacement sub base plate that will give you a touch more depth than the PC style for about $20 but they are more flexible than the Trend set.

My understanding is that a Bosch 1617 sub base plate will bolt onto a PC 690 or 890 series router but I have never tried it... If I get the chance tomorrow I will.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, haven't you missed Drew's question which was will the 1617 collet go through the centre of 1 19/64 ID template guide.
This question raises two important points, the simplicity of METRIC and the reason that where possible I use a 40mm template guide which allows the collet of EVERY router on the international market to fit through, enabling a much deeper cut plus of course the ability to actually SEE what the bit is doing. 1 19/64"..............really!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm think I'm missing something here also. Seems simple enough that if the collet nut is smaller than 1-19/64", then yes, it will pass through. That just seems to simplistic.
I also didn't realize that Bosch had 1-3/8" collet available.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

jschaben said:


> I'm think I'm missing something here also. Seems simple enough that if the collet nut is smaller than 1-19/64", then yes, it will pass through. That just seems to simplistic.
> I also didn't realize that Bosch had 1-3/8" collet available.


I think it was a 1 3/8 bushing, not collet. And yes John, you are quite right, if the collet is smaller then the ID of the bushing, it will go through, no matter if either are metric or imperial! Assuming of course both are concentric.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry 

I have NOT seen one Bosch router that can take on the strange 40mm guide But he can rework the base plate so it can take on the 1 1/2" OP or Lee Valley guide that's almost the same as the 40mm guide then the collet nut will fit inside the guide but it will be tight fit..

Here's a link to show how to do it on any base plate

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/10818-bogydave.html

If you use the Grizzly plate you can switch out the insert and use the PC or the Lee Valley brass guides in a snap..

==



harrysin said:


> Mike, haven't you missed Drew's question which was will the 1617 collet go through the centre of 1 19/64 ID template guide.
> This question raises two important points, the simplicity of METRIC and the reason that where possible I use a 40mm template guide which allows the collet of EVERY router on the international market to fit through, enabling a much deeper cut plus of course the ability to actually SEE what the bit is doing. 1 19/64"..............really!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Dmeadows said:


> I think it was a 1 3/8 bushing, not collet. And yes John, you are quite right, if the collet is smaller then the ID of the bushing, it will go through, no matter if either are metric or imperial! Assuming of course both are concentric.


My bad, I was thinking 1-3/8" *bushing* but typed collet. I guess I'm not aware of exactly what size bushings Bosch does offer. All the postings I've seen for their guide bushing set lists part numbers not sizes and I haven't been interested enough to try and cross reference them.

PS - Bj, you're right, I already have a plate for the colt plunge base sized for Lee Valley bushings.


----------



## Leifs1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Bosch guide bushing 1-3/8" is about 35 mm. The collet is 28 mm at least on my GOF 1300CE router. One must deduct 4 mm to get inside diameter of guide bushing, so it should just barly pass thourgh. Better with 40 mm guide bushing Bosch part no 2 609 200 312.
Pic isn ot of 40 mm but only type of bushings.

regards Leif


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a picture of the strange guides for the Bosch router,very thin and very cheap.They bend over if you look at them wrong  like many of that type of guides do 

Amazon.com: Bosch RA1125 7-Piece Router Template Guide Set: Home Improvement

===



Leifs1 said:


> Bosch guide bushing 1-3/8" is about 35 mm. The collet is 28 mm at least on my GOF 1300CE router. One must deduct 4 mm to get inside diameter of guide bushing, so it should just barly pass thourgh. Better with 40 mm guide bushing Bosch part no 2 609 200 312.
> Pic isn ot of 40 mm but only type of bushings.
> 
> regards Leif


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bosch metric guide bushings are not available in North America.


----------



## Leifs1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Mike said:


> Bosch metric guide bushings are not available in North America.



No and the RA 1125-7 is not available here in DK, so Bob I do not know how it looks.
I myself have only a 17 mm and a 30 mm Bosch bushing and they are made of 2 mm thick steel plate so I think they are quite strong.
But my point was only for the question about the collet going thourgh the 1-3/8" bushing which I think it will.

regards Leif


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I have NOT seen one Bosch router that can take on the strange 40mm guide"

Bob, do you really think that a company like Bosch wouldn't realise the importance of a large template guide like 40mm. Thank Leif for correcting your misconception. Even us oldies learn something new every day. Have a wonderful Christmas my friend and we'll re-commence battle in the new year!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bump


----------

